# Angelschein machen.



## Neuer--Angler (24. April 2012)

Hi Leute,

wahrscheinlich ein Thema was den bekannten Mitgliedern zum Hals raushängt.
Ich komme aus Düsseldorf, habe als Kind den Jugenfischereischein besessen und bin seitdem ich neulich einen Freund ans Wasser begleitet habe wieder infiziert.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn... ich bin motiviert mich sofort und intenstiv vorzubereiten und wollte mich hier erkundigen, wie, wo ,wann ich die Prüfung machen kann.

Ich möchte so schnell es geht loslegen!!

Liebe Grüße.


----------



## Neuer--Angler (24. April 2012)

*AW: Angelschein machen.*

Übrigens.
Wenn man die Prüfungsfragen durch Internet drauf hat, reicht es dann die Prüfung zu machen oder sind die Kurse Pflicht?


----------



## mathei (24. April 2012)

*AW: Angelschein machen.*



Neuer--Angler schrieb:


> Übrigens.
> Wenn man die Prüfungsfragen durch Internet drauf hat, reicht es dann die Prüfung zu machen oder sind die Kurse Pflicht?


 
Kurse sind nicht Pflicht ( aber gerne gesehen )|uhoh:


----------



## Neuer--Angler (24. April 2012)

*AW: Angelschein machen.*

Und die Prüfungsunterlagen die ich gefunden habe sind aus dem Jahr 2011... wo finde ich die aktuellen?oder sind die immernoch aktuell?


----------



## dennisk19899 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Angelschein machen.*

also bei uns in bayern ist der kurs pflicht
prüfungsbögen kann man auch ältere nehmen 
nur im kurs gut aufpassen und dan mal in die unterlgen reinschauen und interesse haben


----------



## antonio (24. April 2012)

*AW: Angelschein machen.*



dennisk19899 schrieb:


> also bei uns in bayern ist der kurs pflicht
> prüfungsbögen kann man auch ältere nehmen
> nur im kurs gut aufpassen und dan mal in die unterlgen reinschauen und interesse haben



bei ihm ist der kurs aber nicht pflicht er kommt nicht aus bayern.

zum thema die prüfungstermine erfährst du über die fischereibehörde,teilweise in angelshops, vereinen etc.

antonio


----------

